# Chicago Windy City Classic



## Andy Waclaw (Mar 26, 2015)

25Th Annual Windy City Classic. One of the best races in the country. The 1st prize for 2015 is 20,000 Guaranteed!!! Send birds to one of the auctions or place in loft of choice. 3 birds for $250. Can't beat that.... email me with any questions you may have [email protected]


----------



## Ross P (Jan 10, 2015)

Could you post more details about the Race, deadlines. ect.


----------



## Andy Waclaw (Mar 26, 2015)

Very good and successful race. 25 years in the making. It is $20K for 1st place and we estimate the payout will be around $100K this year. There will be 60-80 paid positions. 50/50 breeder/handler split. Birds are accepted until 6/1/15. $100 per bird in loft of choice or 3 for $250. You can also place birds in one of the auctions. Last one is 4/12/15 for $50 per bird or 5 for $200. Anyone who would like a copy of the ad with a partial handler list can email me. [email protected]


----------



## R&K Rollers (Apr 1, 2015)

When I can afford a good homer I will be there


----------

